# Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2010)

*Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch


----------



## -Shorty- (4. August 2010)

*Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich würde mich über einen direkten Vergleich zum H50 freuen.


----------



## Green.Tea (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen, würde ch auch sehr interessant finden !


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Den direkten Vergleich wird es natürlich geben. Wünsche bitte hier äußern, dann kann man schauen ob sie umsetzbar sind.


----------



## Drapenot (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ein Vergleich zwischen CoolIT ECO A.L.C., Corsair H50 und H70 mit zwei Be Quiet Silent Wings Lüftern als Sandwich würde mich interesieren!


----------



## aiwis (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich würde gern wissen ob ich das Komplette Kühlsystem ins Gehäuse einbauen kann und ob das auch "Richtig" einzubauen geht oder ob ich dann basteln müsste^^

mfg
Aiwis


----------



## hydro (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Die Kompaktlösungen gegen eine "Durchschnitts-Wakü"


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hoffentlich wird das Ding net viel teurer als die H50... wollt mir so en Ding zu Weihnachten wünschen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Klutten schrieb:


> Den direkten Vergleich wird es natürlich geben. Wünsche bitte hier äußern, dann kann man schauen ob sie umsetzbar sind.



Kompaktwaküs gegen High-End Lukü (idealerweise 2 Modelle mit unterschiedlichem Lamellenabstand) bei identischer Lüfterbestückung, bevorzugt bei zwei verschiedenen Drehzahlen.


----------



## XXTREME (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

85€ würde ich schon einkalkulieren .
Ja bitte einen Vergleich zwischen H50 und H70, mit beiligenden Lüftern und den Silent Wings.


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

joa 85€ würd noch gehn^^


----------



## FTS (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Also ich finde schon mal super, dass es ein neues Modell gibt. So kann auch ich mir bald endlich einen H50 leisten .

Jack


----------



## aiwis (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Mich würde auch ein vergleich mit dem Danamics LMX Superleggera interessieren.

PCGH hatte hatte über ihn berichtet und ihn damals als alternative zur Wakü bezeichet gehabt oder es als Frage gehabt^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Bin mal gespannt wie gut der Kühler kühlen wird, nachdem Erfolg von dem H50 erwarte ich sehr viel von dem H70.


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hehe passt auf WaKü macht süchtig hab auch mal mit einem Set angefangen und bin immer am weiter ausbauen, wenn der Faktor Geld eine Rolle spielt rate ich dazu direkt sich von uns hier im Forum sich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## Strohhalm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

hmm würde gern mal ausprobieren dieses teil auf ne gpu zu packen...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

bin schon auf die ersten Tests gespannt 
der H50 hat doch seine Grenzen 
bringe ihn mit f@h auf 90°C


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Das wäre doch mal ein interessanter Mod


----------



## FloH 31 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hm, schon sehr gut, allerdings fehlt die version mit 240er radi


----------



## Drapenot (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Strohhalm schrieb:


> hmm würde gern mal ausprobieren dieses teil auf ne gpu zu packen...



Dann benutz lieber CoolIT Omni A.L.C.
Ist das selbe prinzip nur eben für Grafikkarten!


----------



## Coolowski (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Hm, schon sehr gut, allerdings fehlt die version mit 240er radi


Von Coolit kommt ja ein 240mm ECO ALC. Denke auch Corsair wird dass bald bringen, würde ja gut in ihre aktuellen Obsidian und kommende Graphite Gehäuse passen.

Vom H70 erwarte ich mit ca. doppelter Oberfläche und neuer Pumpe/Kontaktfläche dass er spürbar besser als ein Luftkühler ist, sonst bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Bitte Test in gut belüftetem Gehäuse (mindestens vier Gehäuselüfter), Lüfter am Radiator ein- und ausblasend montieren, Einbau des Radiators auch im Deckel und falls die Schlauchlänge ausreichend auch in der Front, Test mit zwei "Be Quiet Silent Wings *Pure*" mit *maximaler Drehzahl*.
Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz aus derselben Preisklasse: Noctua NH-14, Danamics LMX Superleggera, Corsair H50,*Einsteiger-Wasserkühlung* (Keine Highend oder Mittelklasse, da deutlich teurer)


----------



## xcebit (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

ich mochte noch hinzufügen das in dem vergeich auch prolimtech megalems und mugen 2 auftauchen.
dann wäre für silent pcs noch wichtig zu wissen was er für eine kühlleistung bei 600-800 rpm bringt


----------



## Coolowski (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hier gibt es das erste, sehr kurze review:
Corsair Hydro H70 Liquid-Cooling System Review | Maximum PC


----------



## Iceman-81 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hm...

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass dies eine Version mit 140er Radiator/Lüfter sein wird 

Schade...
Naja, vielleicht kommt's ja noch...


----------



## SiQ (5. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hmmm habe mich auch auf nen 140er gefreut. Finde das aber trotzdem cool! Habe den H50 und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Iceman-81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Echt?

Hast du ihn wie im Produktvideo ein-, oder ausblasend montiert?
Ich würd ihn nämlich gern hinten ausblasend einbauen...
Könnt ihn zwar auch im Seitenteil als 120er einsaugend montieren, aber dann kann ich mir gleich einen normalen Top-flow CPU-Kühler holen...
Na mal schauen...


----------



## assko (6. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

So wie ich das sehe wird es sich nicht lohnen von H50 auf den H70 zu wechseln aber wer den H50 noch nicht hat kann auch gleich den H70 nehmen.

Corsair H70 CPU Cooler - First Install - Corsair H70 CPU Cooler - First Install | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Sieht auf jeden Fall solider aus. Wenn der Preis stimmt, wäre das was für HTPC.


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich denke mal wenn es das teil für so rund 85€ gibt werde ich ihn mir holen und mein Alpenföhn Brocken erst mal in die Boxengasse schicken.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

So wie's ausschaut kostet das H70 um die 100€. Aktzeptabel.


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich werde jetzt gemütlich frühstücken und danach geht es mit dem Test los.  In 3-4 Tagen sollte ich damit durch sein.


----------



## Iceman-81 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



assko schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn es das teil für so rund 85€ gibt werde ich ihn mir holen und mein Alpenföhn Brocken erst mal in die Boxengasse schicken.



Schicken kannste mir den auch 


€dit:


Klutten schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt gemütlich frühstücken und danach geht es mit dem Test los.  In 3-4 Tagen sollte ich damit durch sein.


Testest du den dann auch so eingebaut, dass er die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinten rausbläst? Muss ja nix Großes sein.
Halt, dass man 'ne kleine Übersicht hat, wie sich die Temperaturen verändern zu der Kalte-Luft-ins-Gehäuse-reinsaug-Variante.

Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> So wie's ausschaut kostet das H70 um die 100€. Aktzeptabel.



Für 150€ gibt es Wakü in "richtig" und mit ca. 2,5-3 mal mehr Kühlfläche:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Testest du den dann auch so eingebaut, dass er die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinten rausbläst? Muss ja nix Großes sein.
> Halt, dass man 'ne kleine Übersicht hat, wie sich die Temperaturen verändern zu der Kalte-Luft-ins-Gehäuse-reinsaug-Variante.
> 
> Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine



Nein, ein Gehäuse habe ich leider nicht. Da ich die beiden anderen Kompaktkühlungen und auch die kommenden CPU-Kühler aber alle auf dem offenen Teststand unter die Lupe nehme, ist die Vergleichbarkeit aber voll gegeben. Ich hätte die Tests zwar allesamt gerne unter Realbedingungen gemacht, aber auch da gibt es wieder himmelweite Unterschiede bezüglich der Belüftung einzelner Gehäuse. Wichtig ist, dass für alle die gleichen Bedingungen gelten - und das ist gewährleistet.


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Naja da du offen testest können wir nochmal paar grad dann draufrechnen auf die testergebnisse.


----------



## Iceman-81 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Madz schrieb:


> Für 150€ gibt es Wakü in "richtig" und mit ca. 2,5-3 mal mehr Kühlfläche[...]



Warum sollte ich für einen Mehrpreis von ~70 € den Bastelaufwand und das Risiko von Fehlern in Kauf nehmen, wenn ich bei den Lösungen von Corsair und CoolIT Systems frei nach dem Motto auspacken - einbauen verfahren kann? 

Freu mich schon auf 140er Versionen, da ich vorhabe, den Radiator an den hinteren Gehäuselüfter zu bauen und so die Luft gleich aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern. 

@Klutten:
Danke für den Aufwand für die ganzen Tests, lesen sich allesamt sehr gut.
Du machst das schon, bin schon gespannt auf den Test


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



> Warum sollte ich für einen Mehrpreis von ~70 € den Bastelaufwand und das Risiko von Fehlern in Kauf nehmen, wenn ich bei den Lösungen von Corsair und CoolIT Systems frei nach dem Motto auspacken - einbauen verfahren kann?


Weil du dafür:


alles beliebig erweitern kannst
es mehr Kühleistung bei potentiell geringerer Lautstärke hat
der Bastelaufwand recht gering ist (externer Aufbau des Radiators vorausgesetzt ~30 min)
du für den Preis eine extrem langfristige Invesitition bekommst  (Radiator (>5 Jahre), Pumpe und Anschlüsse halten ewig)
die Leistung leicht auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassbar ist
man im Extremfall den Kühlvorgang komplett auslagern kann (Radiator an die Hauswand, Nebenraum, Keller oder, oder oder)


Meiner Meinung ist der Mehrwert enorm und wiegt die von dir aufgezeigten "Nachteile" deutlich auf.


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Madz deine Config oben was denkst du wie viel sie besser Kühlt als ein H50 momentan?


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

@Madz was limitiert die Lebensdauer eines Radiators?


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nichts, außer die Dummheit des Users.(Verwendung komischer Zusätze, Mischen von Alu/Kupfer, Benutzung zu langer Schrauben)




> Madz deine Config oben was denkst du wie viel sie besser Kühlt als ein H50 momentan?


Je nach Außenbedingungen, Aufstellort des Radiators, CPU, Spannung, Takt etc. sind Werte von 5-20° unter einem guten Luftkühler realistisch. Allerdings bei dauerhaft geringer Lautstärke. Mein CPU rennt auf 4 ghz mit 1,34V dauerhaft bei 500u/min, maximal 700u/min. Im Idle drehen die Lüfter alle 5-10 min kurz an und schalten sich danach aus.

Als Radiator verwende ich einen Phobya 360 Radiator und nur die CPU ist im Kreislauf.


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Warum ein 360 für CPU only?

Naja wir werden ja bald sehen ob der H70 was taugt bin einfach mal gespannt ich muss ja eh bis weihnachte nwarten Bildschirm sei dank -.-

Vll hat Klutten ja so ne einfache Wakü das wäre ein super vergleich.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



> Warum ein 360 für CPU only?


Weil das mein Testsystem ist und ich mir mit einem Grafikkartenkühler die Werte der CPU Kühler beeinflussen würde.


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Könntet ihr eure Diskussion über allgemeine Wasserkühlungen bitte im Quatsch-Thread fortsetzen? Diese hat mit dem Thema nämlich nichts zu tun.

@ assko
Meine Wasserkühlung ist leider auf sehr hohem Niveau angesiedelt. Außerdem muss man immer schauen, was man kühlt und was man davon erwartet.


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Schade das wer mal interessant gewesen aber ich denke du nimsmt High End luftkühler mit in den Test wie den Mugen2?
Wenn ja nehm auch mal bitte den Alpenföhn Brocken mit rein^^.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mich gerne per PN anschreiben oder im ICQ kontaktieren.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

So wie schaut es aus mit dem ding sind schon Tests gemacht worden oder noch in Arbeit?


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Google mal, erste Tests vom H70 sind schon zu finden. In Kurzform... deutlich stärker als das H50, da breiterer Radiator aber auch lauter, da leistungsstärkere Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl. Aber die Ergebnisse sind ziemlich grandios.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Mh bin ich zu blöd oder finde ich echt nix haste mal 1-2 links^^


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Test ist in Arbeit. Habe vorhin alle Messwerte vervollständigt und brauche das ganze Zeug nur noch forengerecht aufzuarbeiten. Ich denke, dass der Test am Freitag online geht. 

Bis dahin heißt es warten....


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hab grad doch paar Tests gefunden und muss sagen das ding Lohnt echt nicht.
Aufjedenfall nicht für den Preis für 50€ aber nicht für knapp 100€.
Bin aber nochmal auf den PCGH Test gespannt.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Lohnt nicht? Für den normalen Nutzer nicht, da lohnt nich tmal ein Mugen 2 oder H50.

Mal auf die schnelle ein Test.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Denn Test hatte ich auch das war der einzige wo die Temperatur unterschiede so groß waren.

Würde gerne mal ein Test mit amd CPU sehen nicht immer intel ist kein vergleich für mich als amd besitzer.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Das wird sicher nicht einfach. Um die Leistungsfähigkeit zu testen nimmt man schließlich die größte Heizung, die man bekommen kann ...und da ist man mit einem i7 (oder bei mir ein Xeon 3520) sehr gut bedient. Mehr Wärme geht aktuell nicht. 

Du kannst dich doch aber freuen, denn was einen i7 kühlt, hat mit einem AMD-Prozessor keine Probleme.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich teste nur auf AMD.  Aber für das H70 hab ich derzeit keine Zeit.  Da liegen hier noch genug andere Kühler herum.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Klutten ich nehme an den Kühler rbauchste dann nicht mehr oder?^^
Wenn nicht könnte ich ihn mal haben um auf mein AMD zu testen?
Und in einen normalen Case ich denke so ein "Normaler Test" interessiert die Leute auch 
stark.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Und wenn ic hso sehe das er im Idle 24grad hat und load 55 dan müsste mein amd ja noch weniger haben oder?


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Zumindest unter Last, ja. Idle ist irgendwann eine Grenze, denn unter Raumtemperatur kann man nicht kühlen und liegt immer etwas drüber.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

also müsste ich weit unter 55 bleiben oder?
ohman need amd test^^


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Also mit dem H50 komm ich bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl auf meinem AMD Teststand bei 140W TDP auf 52° bei 28° Umgebungstemperatur auf einem offenen Teststand. Bei 125W TDP auf 49°. Das H70 sollte klar drunter bleiben. Nur um wie viel... keine Ahnung. 
Stell ich den Lüfter auf 7V, komme ich bei 125W auf 61° und bei 140W auf 69°, allerdings ist der Lüfter dann einer der leisesten die ich je hier hatte. Also da ist noch viel Spielraum zum regeln.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hoffe einfach mal das noch ein Test mit nen x4 955be kommt.
Weil ohne amd test bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er lohnt.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Spielt keine Rolle was für eine CPU genommen wird, wichtig ist nur in welcher TDP Klasse er fährt.


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

tdp hab ich zwar keine ahnung von aber wenn du das sagst^^
mit intel kann ich meine cpu halt nicht vergleichen weil ich nicht
weis wie meine temp dann aussieht.^^


----------



## Kaktus (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

TDP gibt die maximle Verlustleistung einer CPU an, also wie viel Watt an Wärme sie maximal abgibt. Also ein Quad mit 125W TDP wird genauso war wie ein Singelcore mit 125W TDP. Natürlich ist hier das Problem das eine CPU, gleich ob Intel oder AMD, auf der 125W steht diese 125W nicht wirklich bis zum Anschlag ausreizt, ein Grund warum es Unterschiede zwischen AMD und Intel gibt. Intel CPU A mit 125W wird in Wirklichkeit nur 100W warm, der AMD kommt vielleicht auf 108W. Also muss man die AMD CPU etwas besser Kühlen um auf gleiche Temps zu kommen. 

Beim Übertakten steigert man die TDP, am meisten mit dem V-Core und weniger mit dem Takt selbst. Erhöht man den Takt ohne die Spannung anzuheben, erzeugt die CPU nur wenig mehr Wärme, erhöht man den V-Core, steigt die Wärmeabgabe allerdings sehr schnell sehr steil an. 

Aber wie gesagt, ob du da einen Sngelcore oder einen 6 Kerner hast, völlig egal.


----------



## assko (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

ah kk dank dir^^
hoffe mal es gibt bald ein test mit amd und 
dann mal sehen


----------



## strelok (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich hab mir den H70 schon bei Amazon bestellt. Freu mich schon wenn er da ist. Wird wohl kein Fehlkauf sein weil er sicher besser kühlt als mein derzeitiger Kühler.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich hatte den H50 (jetzt richtige Wakü) und der hat schon 15°C besser als der Groß Clockner gekühlt, wie stark soll dann bitte die H70 sein? Ich bin auf den Test gespannt


----------



## Madz (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



> Ich hatte den H50 (jetzt richtige Wakü)


Genau wegen solchem, meist vorhersehbaren Verhaltens sehe ich Streloks Entscheidung eher mit gemischten Gefühlen. Zumal man für die ~ selbe Invesition schon die Komponenten für eine 120mm Single Wakü bekommt.


----------



## assko (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Madz ich sag mal wenn ich mir ne Wakü für 200€ dann erwartet man auch viel dafür ich wäre ziemlich enttäuscht wenn nur 10grad weniger wären als mein Lufterkühlung jetzt macht.


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nur 10K klingt so herrablassend  Vielen geht es immer nur um die nackten Zahlen, aber der Fakt das eine Wakü bei besseren Temps viel leiser ist, wird immer vernachlässigt.
Aber wenn es dir um Zahlen geht, übertakte mal deine CPU auf über 4GHz und vergleiche dann die Temps mit einer Wakü.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nur mal als kleiner Teaser.  Die H70 rockt schon ganz gut. Wenn man es darauf anlegt, schlägt sie selbst den besten Luftkühler um Längen. ...aber stay tuned.


----------



## assko (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

@Klutten gleich ist Freitag^^
Bin auf denn Test gespannt^^

Für was soll ich auf Lautstärke achten hab zu 99,5%
ein Headset auf und da hör ich nichts mehr da ist das wayne^^


----------



## strelok (12. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hab ich gerade gefundenCorsair H70 CPU Cooler Review - Introduction


----------



## assko (13. August 2010)

Hatten wir schon seiten vorher gepostet.

So wie schaut es mit dem netten Test aus?^^


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das heute noch auf die Reihe bekomme, ich habe arg viel zu tun. Ich gebe Gas, also bitte nicht so aufdringlich. 

Schau  dir mal diesen Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an.


----------



## assko (13. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Sry button vergessen^^
Du schaffst das schon ich vertraue dir^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich glaube viele, die sich für den Test interessieren, wissen nicht, dass der Test hier im Forum bereits zu lesen ist. Hiermit gibt's einen Hinweis darauf.


----------



## McZonk (15. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele, die sich für den Test interessieren, wissen nicht, dass der Test hier im Forum bereits zu lesen ist. Hiermit gibt's einen Hinweis darauf.


Die News kommt gewiss auch noch auf die Main. Dauert nur etwas, ist ja schließlich WE .


----------



## Bluebeard (16. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3080-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h70-im-test.html


----------

